

Gmail annoyances Google needs to fix - ajbatac
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10127183-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
koraybalci
1\. I use a free e-mail service, and all I am concerned about is they still
earn money over me..

2\. I am so used to old fashion competitors' e-mail clients and too dumb to
learn new things, yet "I am a technology columnist who has written about
everything from HDTVs to computers to Flowbee Haircut Systems"

3\. I love to use mouse for every action.

4\. I hate to use mouse for every action. (and as nirmal points out I am too
dumb to learn how to do what I want to do, I prefer to complain)

5\. Once in five times, I can come up with some features that everyone can
like..

------
chrisbroadfoot
1\. Don Reisinger, come on! You can't be serious?

2\. Labels are far more flexible than folders. If you want to use labels like
folders, then just label + archive.

3\. No, it doesn't.

4\. eh.

5\. Good idea.

------
nirmal
There is a keyboard shortcut for moving emails to trash. By default it is "#"
but you can use a GmailLabs feature to change it to something else.
Unfortunately, it cannot be the delete key. I set mine to "d".

As far as labels go, if you don't want emails that are labeled to show up in
your inbox then just set a filter on them to "Skip the Inbox". I do this with
all of the emails that come from any company (Twitter, Borders or Amazon).

------
iamdave
_At least no one at the company actually reads my e-mails, I guess._

Tongue-in-cheek?

------
tokenadult
Multiple signatures would be very helpful.

